# Any info on Sour Jack?



## gagjababy (Nov 23, 2008)

I got 6 of these beans from Growshop Alien as freebies along with my order of Ultimate Indica #1 from Spice of Life. I have yet to see any pics or info at all. It is a cross of Jack Herrer and Sor Diesel. Has anyone even heard of this strain?


----------



## gagjababy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll take that as a no!


----------

